# Hottonia Palustris..the disappearing plant



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

According to Oriental Aquarium it is essentially a cooler water plant. Top temp of 22C, so its probably the heat. Also the pH stated around 6.2 to 7pH.

BTW, anyone interested, I highly recommend Oriental's: "The Aquarium Plant Handbook". I've seen it for sale on Lowcoaster's website from Aquabid and also at Aquaspot. But Lowcoaster is in the USA... I bought my copy from Charley (aka Lowcoaster). I think the AGA also sells it. Great resource IMO.roud:


----------



## Oqsy (Jul 3, 2004)

hottonia palustris does better in lower temps. I had my tank around 79F, and dropped to to 76F because I was tired of topping it off all the time, and the hottonia took off within days of the first water change (first time the water temp dropped significantly since the tank and room are almost the same temp anyway). I've noticed that if it starts looking ratty, tucking a spot in the middle of a longer stem back into the substrate without cutting the stem (so leaving a horizontal piece of stem running across the substrate and just the top of the original stem poking up) encourages lots of bushy and healthy new growth from the entire stem instead of just the tops. Hottonia also likes LIGHT, as much as you can pour onto it. in dim spots it dies very quickly, so be careful it hasn't gotten shaded by other plants.

this plant is unique to planted tanks because it's from the temperate waters of europe, and lives in cool streams, as opposed to the warm marshes, tropical rivers, streams, and ponds that are home to most plants in the hobby. a cool water tank is ideal, but it can manage in the upper 70's if it's treaty very gingerly. high light, co2, ferts all a must in a tropical temp. tank.

great plant and good luck with getting it back in good health!

Oqsy


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

NO3/CO2, most folks kill it or else grows liek an inferanl weed, KNO3 and upping theat will do it, if not, then the CO2.

Then it'll come out your ears, even at 90 F.

I grew it fine for months at these temps, it's not the temp.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## aquaphish (Dec 20, 2002)

This plant is not for the inexperienced growers. It is really a finickey plant. PlantBrain is correct about the KNO3 and CO2. 

I have noticed that when I have a low CO2 the plant does not really grow very well but will not die off. Keep a good CO2 level and the plant will keep growing and become a very bright green. 

This is a very nice plant for who grows it!!!


----------

